# Hobbytown Usa Carpet Va Beach



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Due to our indoor track building finally being leased to another business we have no choice but to shutdown the carpet racing. We had a very lucky streak with the building agreement for almost 3 seasons of racing. Thanks to all that supported the track.

If you have items (fans,tables, chairs ect.) please feel free to stop by the store at anytime during the next week thru Saturday Feb 5th and we will unlock the track so you can claim your items. If not check with the store after the 5th and we will hold the items in the back of the store for a few days before discarding. Please feel free to call me if you need to make arrangements to get your items.

We will be setting a summer ashpalt schedule soon. The rest of our parking lot is getting resurfaced. For those who raced asphalt with us last summer, we will be setting the track up a little farther down the lot in order to make the track much larger and give more pit room for racers and family.

If you have any questions please feel free to call me. 306-4760

Sean Clark


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

First Outdoor Asphalt will be at NEWPORT NEWS HTU on MARCH 5th. Weather permitting. Then the next will be at VIRGINIA BEACH HTU on MARCH 12th. We will race one weekend here than the following there all summer.


----------

